# NFS lockd Issue



## Paul-LKW (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi all. I just utilize a FreeBSD NFS client connected to a Linux NFS server and it is working without problem but thereafter I see tons of error in the messages log. Does anyone know what is happening and how to solve this?


```
Jun 23 12:33:26 MAIL kernel: nfs server Storage://HOME/path: lockd not responding
Jun 23 12:33:26 MAIL kernel: nfs server Storage://HOME/path: lockd is alive again
Jun 23 12:34:40 MAIL kernel: nfs server Storage://HOME/path: lockd not responding
Jun 23 12:34:40 MAIL kernel: nfs server Storage://HOME/path: lockd is alive again
Jun 23 12:41:59 MAIL kernel: nfs server Storage://HOME/path: lockd not responding
Jun 23 12:41:59 MAIL kernel: nfs server Storage://HOME/path: lockd is alive again
```

BR,
Paul-LKW


----------

